# Drying/preserving duck/goose feet.



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

I would like to dry out some goose feet to keep for a key ring and to hang from my rear view and other stuff like that i dont know really. does anyone know how to do this? i hear u can inject preserve it in the feet but is it necessary? can i just let them dry out on its own and be good?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i shot one a couple weeks back with a band so i got the idea that the goose foot would look good on the xmas tree. soaked it in salt and stuck it on top of the tree. still looks decent and doesnt smell...yet


----------

